# Happy 4th Of July



## oldognewtrick (Jul 2, 2010)

Wishing everyone a very safe and happy holiday.


----------



## SJNServices (Jul 4, 2010)

I know all of us DIYers love to save a few bucks by doing things ourselves, but please back away from the IEDs (Improvised Explosive Devices) and let's all stay safe this Fourth of July. That said, you can make some great fireworks by using a model rocket igniter, a Budweiser can, a little oxygen and acetylene, and a speaker wire with a nine volt battery. Oops, did I say that? Happy Fourth!  :beer:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 4, 2010)

A safe and sober 4th of July to all the Merkins in here, and a belated wild and crazy July 1 (Canada Day) to all the Canucks in here.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 4, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> A safe and sober 4th of July to all the Merkins in here, and a belated wild and crazy July 1 (Canada Day) to all the Canucks in here.



Why do you guys get all the fun?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 4, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Why do you guys get all the fun?



It's in our contract.  Section 8, subsection 4, paragraph iv reads as follows:

"Canadians get to have all the fun."








 A Canadian fan cheers on the home team at Pakistan's National
Cricket Championships.  There were no foreign teams entered
in the tournament.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 5, 2010)

Canadian snowmen and snowwomen at a rave.






That's me in the back row.  I'm the jolly happy soul with a corn-cob pipe and a button nose and two eyes made out of coal, but I was totally wasted when they took that picture.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 5, 2010)

I still have all my fingers! Good 4th. Happy Canada day Canadians. Sorry it's late.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 5, 2010)

We Canadians were kinda thinking that with all the mess going on in the Gulf of Mexico and all, that maybe now would be a good time to make a trade.

We were thinking you Americans might be willing to trade the gulf states (Texas, Louisiana, Alabama, Mississippi and Florida) for Baffin Island.

I've been authorized by the Canadian government to even throw in Hans Island off the north coast of Baffin Island for Peurto Rico if the Peurto Ricans go along with it.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 7, 2010)

They won't they had the ability to become the 51st state and decided not to . Is there anyhting wrong with this Baffin Island?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 7, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> Is there anyhting wrong with this Baffin Island?



Nope, we hardly even used it.  For it's area, about half the size of Greenland, it's not "overdeveloped" the way many tourist islands in the Caribean are.  It has a population of about 11,000 of which about half live in the largest city  of Iqaluit.  So, with a population of about 6,000, Iqaluit has many amenities.  It probably has a hotel and several restaurants.  It might even have a bowling alley.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 7, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> It has a population of about 11,000 of which about half live in the largest city  of* Iqaluit*.  So, with a population of about 6,000, Iqaluit has many amenities.  It probably has a hotel and several restaurants.  It might even have a bowling alley.



We can't take it, cause I couldn't even begin to try and pronounce it...but I think I may have been close after the senior dance and a bottle of screwdrivers. (that was a looonnnnggg time ago)


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 8, 2010)

Oldog, we could always just rename it.

Nestor Island?
The only thing that concernes me...well actually it's knawin at my craw,.. is  the fact that the population has stayed so low. Now is this where they "quietly" move their less desirables?:banana::banana::banana::banana: or does eveybody need to be on the speedstick  givaway plan.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 8, 2010)

Canada is huge, if Nestor would trade the three of us, I could see moving everyone and renaming HouseRepairTalk.com Island. Not as catchy but compared to some of them Canadian place names it might work out.


----------

